# Mauser Gunsmith?



## idsman75 (Jan 14, 2013)

I have an old Turkish Mauser that a friend gave me and would really like to have it transformed into something else.  New stock.  Better trigger like a Timney.  Rebarreled to .257 Roberts.

Are there any highly reputable gunsmiths in Georgia or Alabama that anyone would recommend?

idsman75@gmail.com

Thank you!


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jan 14, 2013)

For the price you would be better off just buying a 257.  To get what you want you would need a trigger, safety, scope mount, new barrel and stock.  I was trying the same thing with an old German Mauser in 7x57 and the cost just wasn't worth it to me.  If you can do the work yourself that would be a different matter.  I do like your choice of the Bob as I really want one myself. Maybe even an AI.


----------



## leoparddog (Jan 18, 2013)

I did the same with my Turk Mauser and used xxxxx xxxxxx from SC.
He seems to specialize in Mausers. He did a wonderful job on my 338-06 Turk.  On the other hand, transforming a Mauser into something else that looks nice isn't cheap.  I used an Adams&Bennett barrel that I got on sale at Midway, but a nice B&C stock.  I got the Timney trigger on sale too.  Parts and labor still when all said and done, I have well over $1000 in my gorgeous Mauser.  Actually I'm in denial...I think its over $1200 even though I started out with a $140 Turk mauser.  

It does shoot nice little 5/8" groups with 180gr 338 NBTs at 3000fps and I can get 3/4" groups with 200gr Hornadys at 2850fps though.  

I wouldn't do it again..for that money I could buy a custom rifle.

If you want to go this route, figure out the budget and exactly what it will cost you - get estimates from your gunsmith.  I bought all my parts over time and on sale so I didn't drop the big money all at once, but it did add up.  I think the labor for everything was about $500-$550 and the parts made up the rest.

Jan 2014 update:  I sent a bolt to the GS I initially recommended back in Sept 2013, was told it was ready to ship and paid on 10/1/13.  Its now Jan 2014 and still don't have it back.  The GS in question doesn't have voicemail on his phones, and replies to maybe 1 in 10 emails.  I deleted his name and can't recommend him for reasons of poor communication and follow through


----------



## pacecars (Jan 20, 2013)

I know a good one in north Florida. Walt Sherman in Tallahassee


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Jan 20, 2013)

Not to bust your bubble, but I agree with Leoparddog and Bushwacker.  I had a Spanish Mauser 98 converted to .270win about 25 years ago and it cost over $1000 at that time.  I dearly love the rifle, but I would never do it again unless I had the skills and tools to do it all myself.


----------



## idsman75 (Feb 22, 2013)

Thank you for the info guys.  This rifle isn't anything special.  I was able to get ahold of a Green Mountain barrel for $88.  I can order a Timney trigger for around $55.  I just want to be able to shoot .257.  No need for it to be a work of art or a long-range precision gun.  I know a reasonable gunsmith and the original gun was a gift from a friend who suggested the re-barrel.  The stock is old but it still has decent color and no gouges or cracks.  Good enough for my purposes.


----------



## Mattval (Feb 24, 2013)

I would like to do this project to. Mauser 98 in 6.5x55. Stainless 24 " barrel. Yea that would do it.


----------



## returntoarchery (Jun 28, 2013)

I'm in the process of a 98 Mauser project myself base on a 1915 GEW 98 J.P. Sauer & Sohn Suhl action. Yeah you don't do these to save money but because you want to for nostalgia reasons.  Back in the 50's and 60's custom Mausers were it and lots of folks like myself have always lusted after one. Mine's a bucket list thing.

Picked up a Shilen #3 24" chromoly 257 Bob on closeout at MidwayUSA. Clemson will do my action work, hinged floorplate, 70 deg safety conversion, and Timney trigger. I'm still deciding whether to go with a stock blank to do the stock from scratch or go with a semi-inlet but leaning with the semi to speed the process up. Belgian Cold bluing.


----------



## weagle (Jun 28, 2013)

I did a similar project a few years back and I used a gunsmith named Mark Skaggs.  Very economical and fast.

Here's a link to the project:

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=58867


----------



## rayjay (Jul 2, 2013)

weagle said:


> I did a similar project a few years back and I used a gunsmith named Mark Skaggs.  Very economical and fast.
> 
> Here's a link to the project:
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=58867



Look what the cat dragged in to a Mauser 98 thread.


----------

